# Digital Photo Professional 3.11.26 Updater available for download



## d4wkf (Apr 16, 2012)

go go go 

http://support-hk.canon-asia.com/P/search?category=Digital+Cameras&series=EOS&model=EOS+5D+Mark+III&menu=download&filter=0


----------



## mrmarks (Apr 17, 2012)

*DPP 3.11.26 available for download *

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/

Changes for Digital Photo Professional 3.11.26 Updater for Windows;

- Now supports the following new lenses.
EF24mm F2.8 IS USM, EF28mm F2.8 IS USM, EF24-70mm F2.8L II USM, EF500mm F4L IS II USM, EF600mm F4L IS II USM
- Supports images taken with EOS 5D Mark III, EOS-1D X.
- The digital lens optimizer function has been added.
- The multiple image composition and HDR tools have been added.
- Fixed a phenomenon that occurred when processing RAW images, the original image characteristics could not be obtained.
- Fixes a malfunction that occurs when using the quick check tool to check a large volume of images.


----------



## ski2slow (Apr 18, 2012)

I just received the notice for the update for the Japanese version in my email.
Excited to see what the new Digital Lens Optimizer feature does.

Link for english version from Canon Canada as follows:
http://canoncanada.custhelp.com/app/answers/list/p/13/c/318/kw/3.11.26/sno/1/search/1/session/L2F2LzEvdGltZS8xMzM0NzA5ODQ3L3NpZC96NFFtZlZWaw%3D%3D

ski 8)


----------



## revup67 (Apr 20, 2012)

Just downloaded this release and was pleased to see the HDR support and also support of additional lenses. Once again though, Canon has overlooked their Fisheye 8-15mm lens as not being listed as a lens supported on Peripheral Illumination.

I've written them on this tonight as in a previous call when the lens was first released I was told it would be supported in the near future.

Rev


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 20, 2012)

They need to add the 85mm f/1.8 and 135mmL first.


----------



## revup67 (Apr 20, 2012)

PS be sure and check out the new feature when in Edit Mode (DLO - Digital Lighting Optimizer) for your lens. It's the 4th tab entitled "Lens"

(copied form the-digital-picture.com) > Also available to 5D III RAW files via the latest off DPP is a new feature called the Digital Lens Optimizer. When a compatible lens is used (initially, 29 are compatible), the following lens corrections will be made to an image: spherical aberration, astigmatism, sagittal halo, curvature of field, chromatic aberration (both kinds), diffraction and the effects of a low pass filter on an image. 

Enjoy

Rev


----------



## revup67 (Apr 20, 2012)

> They need to add the 85mm f/1.8 and 135mmL first.


 as well as the 100mm 2.8 L, the 400mm 5.6 L, and the MP E-65


----------



## RuneL (Apr 20, 2012)

So, does anyone have en ISO of this? My disc broke because it got into close contact with my "CPS-RETURN"- stickers and I'm not bothered paying for a new one and Canon should allow you to DL one from their homepage using a Serial number or something anyway.


----------



## davidbellissima (Apr 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting, but I think I'll avoid DPP after the multiple blue screens I experienced in the few days it was loaded onto my W7 machine after receiving it along with my 5D Mk iii.

ACR is working just fine.


----------

